
Apple is set to face an EU investigation over Spotify’s competition complaint - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/06/apple-set-to-face-eu-antitrust-probe-over-spotify-complaint-ft-report.html
======
verisimilitudes
It would be nice if, instead of a company fighting a much larger company, the
outcome of this was that it is illegal to lock down a device so that one can't
install software of one's own choice on it.

This is so usually framed as Apple being unfair, but the law will make them
more fair, however, which is the wrong way to look at this, I think.

